# shallow mount subs



## vwjmkv (Apr 23, 2011)

any pros/cons on shallow mounts subs.

Can theses provide the same sound as "normal" subs? i's like to go with a shallow mount for girlfriend's care as she wants COMPLETE Stealth. but I'm concerned ill be compromising too much sound if i go with slim sub. 

also I'm only powering sub with 400W @ 2 Ohms or 275W @ 4 Ohms.
Thanks

CC


----------



## Jericho941 (May 24, 2011)

I'm using a memphis shallow mount in my scion powered by a PBR300x1 at 2ohms so only at 150 watts and it sounds just fine. As long as you follow the enclosure specs for whatever sub you get and power it properly, you'll be fine. I also previously ran the same sub on my alpine pdx m12 and it sounded great right up until I got too carried away and cooked its voice coil one day.


----------



## vwjmkv (Apr 23, 2011)

i suppose its good for only moderate bass. nothing crazy. Ill have to tell my girlfriend not to blast her Pitbull and other HipHop music. I am OK with that, i can't stand her music, almost as i can't stand a stock stereo

CC


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Yeah they can, but shallow subs generally do not have the displacement ability of regular subs. So that means you might need to use 2 to have the same potential output of a regular sub...so you can't get as loud as you would with a normal sub.

There are a few shallow subs out there with a good amount of excursion like the JLs and Alpines.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

There are a few shallow subs I really like..JL Audio TW5 and the Alpine Type R shallow.


----------



## bmxscion (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm using a Sundown SD-2 in 12" and it has a mounting depth of 5.25". Mine is in a sealed 1 cube box and it is loud and sounds good.....


----------



## aj1735 (Feb 27, 2011)

How do you think a couple jl 8" w3v3 compare to some shallows like the alpine or jl? I am looking to fit them behind my back seat of my 02 f350. The w3v3 fit but just barely in a small sealed box. The good shallows get kinda high priced. I only gave 120 for my pair with a little Polk amp. I won't probably find a good shallow for that much?


----------



## zoomer (Aug 2, 2009)

before you go with a shallow mount,, compare the mounting depths of shallow vs regular. Often a shallow mount may also need an inch of space above for the surround . Many regular subs need no space above. So what is the difference between a shallow mount sub that needs 3 1/2 inches top mount depth plus 1 inch top clearance? Compare to a regular sub with may be 5 inch mounting depth with little or no top clearance. we are only talking about an inch or so difference.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

shallow sounds the same, as far as sound quality. however the output is sacrificed. if u go shallow either go for a 15, two 12s, or ported.

i had 2 polk mm 10s sealed, the sound was amazing, best ive heard, but the output was lacking on the low end. i ported them and they were great


----------



## vwjmkv (Apr 23, 2011)

im looking into the JL shallow. but it is pricey. 

CC


----------



## CrossFired (Jan 24, 2008)

vwjmkv said:


> im looking into the JL shallow. but it is pricey.
> 
> CC


If you have money to burn, go for the JL. If you want ground shaking from a shallow mount? Go with one or two of these EarthQuake subs, Yes! there still all that.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

vwjmkv said:


> im looking into the JL shallow. but it is pricey.
> 
> CC


go with the alpine unless u dont mind spending tons of money


----------



## david in germany (Oct 7, 2009)

I am running a pair of the Earthquake SWS 8's in my BMW. They are pretty damned good sounding on my Arc 125.2 mini but they need a bit more power. Good clean sounding subs and really shallow (light too).


----------



## aj1735 (Feb 27, 2011)

Is the jl shallow really worth the money or that good? Is it a lot better than the alpine shallow sub? Do you think that the 8" w3v3 would sound comparable to a 10in shallow? I have either a jl 500/1v1 or an alpine mrd m1005 to push my low end. I am just trying to gather all my gear to put together a pretty nice sounding install.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

do you know what size box u can build? the 13" slim jl wants 1.75cubic feet so if u cant fit that not even worth considering it.

according to winisd the shallow alpine 10" wants a .9 cubic feet box
winisd says the jl 8w3v3 wants .418 cubic feet

in those boxes off 500 watts the shallow alpine has almost full 3 db over the 8w3v3

when u use the alpine in a .418 box, it still has 1 db over the 8w3v3

this is for output, as for sound, the jl is probably a bit superior, but u pay for it, and can u hear it?


----------



## vwjmkv (Apr 23, 2011)

i noticed the cubes the slim JL asks for. becasue this setup will be for my girlfriend, im somewhat in the dark as in what type of sub to get. She listens to a lot of Hip-Hop and Rap (think LMFAO, Pitbull, T.I) so idk if i can get away with an 8" or a 10"... also i didnt want to spend too much cash. anyother suggestions please?

CC


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

ported will be best for her, but she wants it stealth so u need to figure out how much space u have...


----------



## aj1735 (Feb 27, 2011)

Cruzer said:


> do you know what size box u can build? the 13" slim jl wants 1.75cubic feet so if u cant fit that not even worth considering it.
> 
> according to winisd the shallow alpine 10" wants a .9 cubic feet box
> winisd says the jl 8w3v3 wants .418 cubic feet
> ...


So if I don't have room for the box for the jl slim, I won't be to far behind the alpine slim with my 2 JL w3v3 8's. How will the sound quality compare between the alpine shallow and the jl 8"? You said that the output is only 1 dB different, but is there much difference in sound quality? Does it make much of a difference if my box is just a bit bigger than the. 418. I don't know for sure what it is but I don't know if it's that small.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

aj1735 said:


> So if I don't have room for the box for the jl slim, I won't be to far behind the alpine slim with my 2 JL w3v3 8's. How will the sound quality compare between the alpine shallow and the jl 8"? You said that the output is only 1 dB different, but is there much difference in sound quality? Does it make much of a difference if my box is just a bit bigger than the. 418. I don't know for sure what it is but I don't know if it's that small.


i only compared 1 jl 8w3v3, if u have two 8s 500 watts .836 box at 30hz its the same output as the shallow alpine 10 in .9 500 watts but at 60hz the 8s have 2db over the alpine 10

the 2 8s are still 3db behind the jl 13 on the low end up at 60hz its only 1 db difference


----------



## aj1735 (Feb 27, 2011)

Cruzer said:


> i only compared 1 jl 8w3v3, if u have two 8s 500 watts .836 box at 30hz its the same output as the shallow alpine 10 in .9 500 watts but at 60hz the 8s have 2db over the alpine 10
> 
> the 2 8s are still 3db behind the jl 13 on the low end up at 60hz its only 1 db difference


Thanks for the info. Sounds like the 2 8's should be plenty for what I want. I am either going to use the jl 500/1v1 or an alpine mrd m1005. I have both. Any suggestions? I am going to run alpine spx17pro components off of either a Alpine MRV f545, a jl 450/4v1 or a jl 300/4V2. I have all 3. I want to run active and have type r co ax for rear fill. Going to use an alpine d310 with a h701 processor. It's going in a 01 f350 crew cab.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

aj1735 said:


> Thanks for the info. Sounds like the 2 8's should be plenty for what I want. I am either going to use the jl 500/1v1 or an alpine mrd m1005. I have both. Any suggestions? I am going to run alpine spx17pro components off of either a Alpine MRV f545, a jl 450/4v1 or a jl 300/4V2. I have all 3. I want to run active and have type r co ax for rear fill. Going to use an alpine d310 with a h701 processor. It's going in a 01 f350 crew cab.


everyone loves jl so thats probably the best bet but since u already have it all just try them all see what you like.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

I really liked my SI BM KIII. Transparent and got low. I just sold it to a member here. If you see one popup it would be a great option. 

Cheers


----------



## aj1735 (Feb 27, 2011)

Cruzer said:


> everyone loves jl so thats probably the best bet but since u already have it all just try them all see what you like.


I will have to just try it all out. I will have to get good at tuning and tweaking the amps. There will be a bit of adjusting to make it all work good being active trying them all out. Would it be beneficial to run the alpine mrd m1005 to get more power to the JL's, or would that be too much for them?


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

aj1735 said:


> I will have to just try it all out. I will have to get good at tuning and tweaking the amps. There will be a bit of adjusting to make it all work good being active trying them all out. Would it be beneficial to run the alpine mrd m1005 to get more power to the JL's, or would that be too much for them?


i say if their capable(voice coils being wired) it would be a great move. that is also if u know what your doing as far as setting gains


----------



## aj1735 (Feb 27, 2011)

Cruzer said:


> i say if their capable(voice coils being wired) it would be a great move. that is also if u know what your doing as far as setting gains


I know just enough to get into trouble. Lol. They are single 4 ohm and thought to wire them at 2 ohm mono load. I didn't know if it would make a huge difference with the amount of power between the 500 watt jl and 1000 watt alpine? The f545 Alpine is rated at [email protected] and the JL's are [email protected] for the 300/4v2 and 150x2+ [email protected] for the 450/4v1. I have read that the type x pro mids need a bunch of power to sound good otherwise they are a little lacking in the low range. What are your thoughts on the amps and power for the highs?


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

the more the better. music is dynamic so its best to have extra power for when it peaks the amp isnt clipping and the speakers get the power required to produce the sound

but u may find u like the way the jl sounds over the alpines. imho u cant hear it, but gotta be some reason people use outrageous expensive gear over average priced gear


----------



## aj1735 (Feb 27, 2011)

Cruzer said:


> the more the better. music is dynamic so its best to have extra power for when it peaks the amp isnt clipping and the speakers get the power required to produce the sound
> 
> but u may find u like the way the jl sounds over the alpines. imho u cant hear it, but gotta be some reason people use outrageous expensive gear over average priced gear


I appreciate the help. I do understand that usually more is better when it comes to power. I got thinking, and I don't know if the 450/4 will be to long to fit where it needs to under the back seat. I then would wonder if it would be better to use the more powerful alpine mrv f545 or the better but less power, 300/4v2 for the highs? Probably have to be one of the try and see how it sounds tests. I think that at least I should have a pretty decent setup when it's all said and done. I think that the 8w3v3's will work well for what I am looking for and can save a little money from having to buy a shallow. I really appreciate all of your input. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

aj1735 said:


> I appreciate the help. I do understand that usually more is better when it comes to power. I got thinking, and I don't know if the 450/4 will be to long to fit where it needs to under the back seat. I then would wonder if it would be better to use the more powerful alpine mrv f545 or the better but less power, 300/4v2 for the highs? Probably have to be one of the try and see how it sounds tests. I think that at least I should have a pretty decent setup when it's all said and done. I think that the 8w3v3's will work well for what I am looking for and can save a little money from having to buy a shallow. I really appreciate all of your input. Thanks for the help.


no problem, good luck with the setup and let me know how it goes


----------



## vwjmkv (Apr 23, 2011)

wow this thread took off a little. i think ill go with a 10W3 in a ported box, i may even just get her one of JL's prefab sub and box combos. less work for me

CC


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

vwjmkv said:


> wow this thread took off a little. i think ill go with a 10W3 in a ported box, i may even just get her one of JL's prefab sub and box combos. less work for me
> 
> CC


jls ported boxes arent stealth are they? i havent seen one

their stealth boxes are sealed from what ive seen as well


----------



## vwjmkv (Apr 23, 2011)

Cruzer said:


> jls ported boxes arent stealth are they? i havent seen one
> 
> their stealth boxes are sealed from what ive seen as well


they have small driver prefab boxes that are ported. and no I'm not getting a stealth box. those are pricey. the box/driver combo i saw was just about $300

CC


----------



## muhammd (May 31, 2017)

I don't believe they perform the way a regular subwoofer could perform but for their features a shallow sub could be awesome choice


----------

